# New CMS 1500 form to accommodate ICD-10?



## woleke@michigan.gov (Oct 18, 2012)

Has anyone heard anything from any payors or CMS in regard to a new CMS 1500 form being developed to accommodate the implementation of ICD-10? I know that the new ADA Dental form does have fields that will be used to distinguish between ICD-9 and ICD-10 once implementation takes place, and I have heard that some payors are already using the new form, though I know that here at Medicaid we are not, yet. Any insight regarding the CMS 1500 claim form would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## choleman (Oct 18, 2012)

*1500 Claim form*

Here is the link to the new 1500 claim form:  http://www.nucc.org/images/stories/PDF/version_0212_cms_1500.pdf

Here is a link to NUCC.Org web site:  http://www.nucc.org/

This is on their web site: 

02/12 Revised 1500 Claim Form Remains under Review by CMS
September 13, 2012

The 02/12 revised 1500 Claim Form remains under approval by the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS).  A 60-day comment period on the form closed on July 30, 2012 and CMS is reviewing the comments received.  The form is expected to undergo a second public comment period by the Office of Management and Budget (OMB), which will be announced in the Federal Register. 

Although the NUCC does not anticipate major changes being made to the revised form, it is possible that changes could be made as part of the approval process.  Once the 02/12 revised 1500 Claim Form has been officially approved by CMS and OMB, the NUCC will release the final version of the form.  A timeframe of when the approval will happen is not known at this time.

I hope this helps
Chris


----------



## woleke@michigan.gov (Oct 19, 2012)

That helps tremendously! Thank you soo much Chris, I really appreciate it!!!!!!!


----------

